# CALLING ALL AUSTRALIANS-Multiple wire soap cutter-Interested



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that I have your attention  I wasn't sure where to post this but I figure everyone like to drop in for a chat on occasion.

We have a friend of ours that may be interested in making up either a metal or wooden multiple wire soap cutter. We're sending him through some designs but wanted to give him an idea as to if it would be worth his while making them up for us to sell or for him to sell directly to the purchaser.

After pricing a variety of cutters overseas we believe it would be more financially viable for australian soapers to purchase here in Australia.
 Although we're unable to give an exact price it will certainly cut out alot of the cost of international shipping.

Have a think about it and give us a show of hands if you will so we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love a multiple wire soap cutter, but I suspect that due to the cost of Australian postage I'd not be able to afford it.

I look forward to seeing the machine and hearing how much it will cost.

Good luck!


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got my tank so I'm all in order here for mutli wire cutters.
Great idea though.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 28, 2011)

I've already got a cutter which is all I need for the moment but thanks for asking.  :wink:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 28, 2011)

i'd be interested.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

I just purchased the single wire cutter from the USA but down the track a little I would consider a multiple wire cutter


----------



## Relle (Sep 28, 2011)

Until I know some costing I'd have to wait and see and as Kaz said the postage adds significantly to the price.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for such a quick response. One of the considerations is that the cutter would be affordable, australian postage cost will play a part in the over all affordability.

If anyone has some suggestions they would like to share as far as convenience/usage goes, please by all means please feel free to share with us.

-So far we're looking at the following points:

-Lightweight but not that it would encourage movement during slicing

-Compact, not bulky making it awkward to use

-Easy to clean

-Re enforced sections that would take the brunt of pressue to prevent wear n tear

-Easy replacement parts if the need should arise


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be interested - I am still cutting mine free hand with a knife! I've daydreamed about getting a tank but really can't justify the cost so if you could get something that is comparable in function but waaaaay cheaper than I would buy it. I dare say though that alot of time and effort would go into making it, especially if it is just a few to begin with so i'm not sure how they would get it 'affordable'. 

But sure let me know the price range when you get more details.


----------

